# How do I clean this?



## 2find4me (Oct 15, 2012)

Found this pistol bottle, but is really hard to clean, since its weird shape.  What is the best method to cleaning this with out using chemicals or going to a tumbler.  Soap and water doesn't seem 2 be working.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 15, 2012)

WELL, SINCE I LIVE ON AN ISLAND AND NEAR A BEACH...I WOULD USE BEACH SAND. FILL IT ABOUT A QUARTER OF THE WAY AND ADD JUST A LITTLE MORE WATER THAN THE SAND AND SHAKE IT WITH YOUR FINGER OVER THE MOUTH FOR A MINUTE OR TWO KEEPING AN EYE ON THE PROGRESS AS YOU GO. KINDA LIKE INTERNAL SAND BLASTING W/O THE PRESSURE. IT'S WORKED FOR ME IN SIMILAR SITUATIONS WHEN A BOTTLE BRUSH CAN'T REACH NOOKS AND CRANNIES.

 VERY COOL BATTLE BTW. WHAT IS IT? AVON?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2012)

Colman fuel (white gas)  When I get bottles with "gunk" in them I use that,it eats the bad stuff right out. Belive it or not I used it on my eagle when i found it. It had thick gressey gunk in it. As you can see it turned out beautiful [] 

 I am sure you will have  more suggestions one is never enough[]


----------



## LC (Oct 15, 2012)

Just don't light a match around that white gas while using it , it is highly flame-able . Or as they say , you may end up with a smoking gun lol .


----------



## chosi (Oct 15, 2012)

Diggin Doc has the right idea about using sand, although I think small bits of copper like what is used in a tumbler is ideal, since copper is soft and won't scratch the glass.  I've even heard of people using dried rice.

 You can either mix in some soap and water, or even better, some barkeepers friend and water.  Then just shake the bottle.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 15, 2012)

IN ADDITION TO THE BEACH SAND (WHICH IS FREE) ASIDE FROM WATER, I HAVE USED BLEACH OR LACQUER THINNER.....JUST NOT TOGETHER...OR AGAIN YOU MIGHT HAVE A SMOKIN' GUN. [&:]


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the good ideas, I will try every1 2 see which one works best.  Digging Doc the bottle is actually marked AVOR not AVON.


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 15, 2012)

Stick a metal rod in it get all the dirt out and then use bb's to get the stuck on stuff out then rinse it. 

 PS: I have a ultrasonic cleaner that shakes all the dirt out.[]


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 16, 2012)

The dollar store has Citrus cleaner for a buck or so.
 It cleans all the tarry, sticky stuff out of bottles like a dream. Just let it sit a day or so. 
 For tough shapes (like that pistol) I use pipe cleaners, after soaking.
 Bill


----------



## skynyrd1980 (Nov 9, 2012)

CLR WORKS WELL. AND BLEACH AND WATER DO OK ON THE ONES WITH JUST DIRT.CLR WORKS WONDERS ON THE TUFF GUNK .


----------



## Oldmill (Dec 27, 2012)

This bottle held small candy in it and was a cool container that was sure to actract a young boys attention in the candy store I've seen them sell between 20 and 30 dollars very cool I have one just like it. I also had a damaged aiplane one too.  nice find


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2012)

Well how does it look cleaned? we dug a few of those guns in early pits,


----------



## glass man (Dec 29, 2012)

You can break it..clean the inside out real good then glue it back together..you can do that..but I wouldn't... get some bbs[as in a bb gun]  put them in with some sand as suggested and shake shake shake it....looks like it is broken at the point of the gun...so no big money item anyway..uric acid urine may work..just let it sit a good while and drink a good deal of lemon juice and tequila..before you fill it with the liquid......let it set for a week and then try the soap..water..and bottle brush out again..keep trying this till very very clean.JAMIE


----------



## soda bottle (Dec 31, 2012)

I would not use bbs as they are only copper coated and will break the glass after repeated use. Also sand can be bad also if you get a couple of little rocks in there it could damage it also. I think ideally you want to use a 14 or 12 gauge wire cut up in little pellets and use it with water and shake.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 31, 2012)

Two classic cleaning threads on here. Both are excellent.

 Mine - Basic bottle cleaning - 
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Basic-bottle-cleaning/m-215713/tm.htm


 Charlie's - The chuckles method -
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/the-CHUCKLES-CLEANING-METHOD%E2%84%A2/m-231686/tm.htm


----------

